# Netbsd's NVMM



## badbrain (Apr 7, 2019)

NVMM
					

NVMM



					m00nbsd.net
				




It is active developed as you could see in netbsd source changes lists. Because of it I started to follow Maxime Villard and started to admire him/her because of him/her heroic attitude when request remove pf and osf1_compat despite the unwelcome of the community. Very brave indeed, and the community sucks. The problem of Netbsd is it has to please so much people with so broad needs. If it has a good tyrant leader (I'm not mean Theo De Raadt) we will see it drops all of the trash architectures and focus on amd64/arm64. Use all of it strength to port ZFS and improve Xen. It has NVMM qemu for amd64 and Xen for arm64. Will compete with FreeBSD directly. But this never happens.

What a pity. NVMM is so potential compared to Openbsd vmm/vmd which is no more than a jokes (1 vcpus only?). But lacks ZFS or at least improve the LVM2 port it will go nowhere. Is it too hard to port a file system? It's since 2009. If someday it has stable ZFS I will reconsider it. But now, no


----------



## Crivens (Apr 7, 2019)

So what has this to do here, if it is not a cultural reference to scandinavian natives?


----------



## funkygoby (Apr 7, 2019)

badbrain said:


> Is it too hard to port a file system?


Not at all, it is easy.
You just have too complain on various forums, explain right from wrong and suddenly you will have ZFS on NBSD and OBSD. But who cares? Everybody is already using Manjaro anyway.
Mission accomplished, have some well deserved rest soldier.


----------



## badbrain (Apr 9, 2019)

funkygoby said:


> Not at all, it is easy.
> You just have too complain on various forums, explain right from wrong and suddenly you will have ZFS on NBSD and OBSD. But who cares? Everybody is already using Manjaro anyway.
> Mission accomplished, have some well deserved rest soldier.


Nice trolling. But I use Debian Linux (my last distro before the Freebsd switch). I haven't used Manjaro for a long time (2015). But, it's still much much better than our latest Ghostbsd. I don't want to insult but it's a fact. Openbsd will never has zfs because of licence issue. Netbsd zpool is still 23 and can't stop panic.


----------



## badbrain (Apr 9, 2019)

Crivens said:


> So what has this to do here, if it is not a cultural reference to scandinavian natives?


Did I violated "too off-topic" rule? I saw people posted about other oses all the way.


----------



## badbrain (Apr 9, 2019)

pyret said:


> Actually, NetBSD has two virtualization solutions.  The aforementioned NVMM and HAXM for Intel.


Haxm is intel only. I know both solution. Kamil Rytowski and Max Villard.


----------



## hukadan (Apr 9, 2019)

I will wait for a post of drhowarddrfine saying that this is not reddit, and then put a thumb up on his post.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 9, 2019)

Posting about other systems is not equal to dumping on them and doing some name calling. I for one did run NetBSD on some obscure hardware and I did read the source code for fun and marveled at its elegance. Otherwise I would likely not  be running *BSD today. But I don't want to take it personally.

Keep it civil so we may get something of this.


----------

